# Best fillet Knife



## Deerhunter12454 (Feb 12, 2018)

What's the best fillet knife? Something that keeps an edge, and isn't a piece of junk


----------



## Mokai Man (Feb 13, 2018)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> What's the best fillet knife? Something that keeps an edge, and isn't a piece of junk



The Bubba Blade works well for me.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 13, 2018)

I use an electric if possible, but I always keep the following knife at hand. It is a great blade.

https://www.smkw.com/victorinox-cutlery-6-flexible-curved-boning-knife


----------



## craSSh (Feb 13, 2018)

I like Dexter and Rapala


----------



## jasper181 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ive used Dexters for years both personally and professionally.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 13, 2018)

I've used Mundial for the last 30 years.


----------



## GLS (Feb 13, 2018)

For the money it's hard to beat the Rapala.  Just don't cut through the rib cage or backbone.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 13, 2018)

My wife got me a new buck Clearwater and it has become my favorite over my Kershaw and rapala


----------



## T-Boy (Feb 18, 2018)

For large fish like King Mackerel I use a Cutco 9 inch Carver straight blade. It holds a good edge and stays sharp. I buy them on ebay.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Feb 18, 2018)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> What's the best fillet knife? Something that keeps an edge, and isn't a piece of junk



"Bakers and Chefs" chef knives from Sam's club.


----------



## xdguy226 (Feb 20, 2018)

*Mora*

Mora all the way!! Can't beat the price for Sandvick steel.


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Feb 21, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I've used Mundial for the last 30 years.



I use them as well but I will say any decent knife and one of these will do the job. It has brought back all my knives to super sharp!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 21, 2018)

I like my Dexter Russel purchased at a bait shop on Hatteras about 25yrs ago. Any restaurant supply place should have them for $10 or roundabouts. You can spend a lot more money if you like, but it's always done fine by me. It's stamped P94818 on the blade and is 8" long.


----------



## Heathern (Feb 23, 2018)

xdguy226 said:


> Mora all the way!! Can't beat the price for Sandvick steel.



Indeed.  One would be hard-pressed to find a better value in a knife than Mora.  I fell in love with Mora's for general purpose fixed blades, and later found a good deal on one of their fillet knives.

One of these (you can shop around for a better price.  The ventilated sheath was a big selling point for me:

https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Fishing-Comfort-Stainless-6-1-Inch/dp/B00EAL1HI4/ref=sr_1_1/140-0508566-6056331?ie=UTF8&qid=1519427568&sr=8-1&keywords=mora+fillet+knife


----------



## T-Boy (Feb 23, 2018)

flatsbroke22 said:


> I use them as well but I will say any decent knife and one of these will do the job. It has brought back all my knives to super sharp!



Bought one also. It will sharpen any knife like a razor.


----------



## fishingchamp (Feb 23, 2018)

I use victorinox


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 24, 2018)

It's all in the Steel.
High Carbon sharpens easy , but it stains and dulls fast.
Harder Steel holds an edge better but it's harder to sharpen.
I use Dexters. Been Blue Water Big fish and Reds , Trout , Snook forever.
Cobia and Tuna should be Steaked out.
A 20 inch  heavy backbone blade Breaking Knife is best for that.
Flex blades to work around the rib cage for Bass ect. 12 to 16 inches.
Dexter is good and sharpens real nice.


----------



## johanettemeakin (Jan 3, 2022)

What's your go-to fillet knife and why? Looking to get a nice knife that is used mostly to clean inshore fish Japanese Global knives.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 3, 2022)

johanettemeakin said:


> What's your go-to fillet knife and why? Looking to get a nice knife that is used mostly to clean inshore fish.



8" narrow fillet Dexter Russell. 

If you search best fillet knife on just about any fishing forum, about 50% of the responses will be Dexter, the other 50% will be a mix of all other brands. Most all commercial fish kitchens are going to be running Dexter's as well. They're a reliable, good quality, easy to clean knife that sharpens well, and doesn't cost much. 

For inshore slot sized fish, the 8" is a comfortable size. Big enough to handle 30+" fish without being outgunned, but not ungainly when cleaning a 6" lion fish or a 9" stocker mountain trout. Good all around size.


----------

